# BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Boreal Tower | 220m | 55 fl | U/C



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Boreal Tower










*Location:* Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brazil 
*Type:* Residence
*Construction start:* November 2013









http://www.fgempreendimentos.com.br/empreendimento/index.php?id=76#box-detalhe​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Officially under construction according to the construction company's website: http://www.fgempreendimentos.com.br/lancamentos/#menu

Construction site:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107873398#post107873398


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

He will be +230m and 62fl.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

The tower's foundations were complete, until now, only the part of the garages and the leisure area had already U/C








@jornaldosbairros


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Lierbert negócios


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Reached the first floor of apartments


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/20

DJI_0056 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------

